# Nice Leather Sleeves



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am looking for a leather sleeve for the new PW and an iPad. I checked Oberon and was bummed to see that they no longer are making the sleeves. This is going to be my first Kindle not wearing an Oberon but I love the sleeve I have for my K3 and have decided that a sleeve makes more sense for my iPad. 

So I am looking for something with the same quality and craftsmanship of an Oberon. I am willing to pay Oberon prices but not much more then that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

They DO still carry them, but it's harder to find:

1. search for 'sleeve'

2.  scroll down to sleeves for mini readers.

voila!  

Pretty limited pattern selection, though...


----------



## typo (Jul 30, 2010)

The folks are worth a look:

http://www.saddlebackleather.com/Shop/ElectronicGear


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks. Those look nice and reasonably priced. Have you bought any of their products?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Sky n Surf is correct....Oberon is still making their sleeves.  And let me tell you, these are SO beautiful and well made.  A "work of art" comes to mind.

I love sleeves....so I'm ordering a new one in orchid paisley for the new PW and a smartphone sleeve in red wild rose for my galaxy s3.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It isn't leather, but the Javoedge sleeve has some interesting functionality. And it does come in other colors.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I found one for the PW, which I am thrilled to see. But they don't have one for the iPad any more.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

typo said:


> The folks are worth a look:
> 
> http://www.saddlebackleather.com/Shop/ElectronicGear


I purchased a Saddleback ID wallet, and I found it to be of good quality.

If you search for *saddleback* on this site, you'll find several posts. Here is one where someone purchased the medium gadget sleeve for their PW. Looks nice!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks! I went with Oberons mini sleeve for my PW2. I am probably going to pick up a sleeve from the saddle back leather store in a few months. I have to space these things out. Or put it on my Christmas list. 

I love the Oberon cover but it really does add a good amount of weight to the iPad. A nice sleeve would let me use the iPad cover, so I can easily prop up the iPad, and add the extra protection that I want.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Meemo said:


> It isn't leather, but the Javoedge sleeve has some interesting functionality. And it does come in other colors.


I ordered this in red, and the red totally stained the tpu cover when I was trying it for size and stand look to see how it worked. No instructions came to fold for stand, have to go back and really esxamine the photos to see how the stand works. Due to staining, will try to return. Otherwise, SA donation.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh no, Tabatha. You should let Javoedge know as well. Staining is definitely not cool.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Did let them know, and they refunded the item. Do need to purchase a new TPU back now to replace the damaged one.


----------



## Freya45 (Oct 21, 2013)

typo said:


> The folks are worth a look:
> 
> http://www.saddlebackleather.com/Shop/ElectronicGear


Perfect leather products here.. Seems to me, pure leather. Thanks to sharing link


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

I wonder if you already bought a leather sleeves for your device.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

PURE leathers are expensive but perfect quality. lasts forever


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I bought an Oberon sleeve for my paperwhite. I am putting something on the wish list for Christmas.


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

Someone linked my thread on the Saddleback gadget sleeve earlier in the thread.  If you like fine leather goods that are simple and well-made then you definitely won't be disappointed.  Their products look better with age.


----------

